# Ontario Poem



## Halo (Feb 12, 2008)

ONTARIO  POEM

It's winter in Ontario
And the gentle breezes blow
Seventy miles an hour
At twenty-five below. 

Oh, how I love Ontario
When the snow's up to your butt
You take a breath of winter
And your nose gets frozen shut. 

Yes, the weather here is wonderful
So I guess I'll hang around
I could never leave Ontario 
'Cause I'm frozen to the ground!!


----------



## lallieth (Feb 12, 2008)




----------



## Cat Dancer (Feb 12, 2008)

That's funny.


----------



## Daniel (Feb 12, 2008)

:love-it:


----------

